# La Montagna Sacra...



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

... di Alejandro Jodorowsky, in edicola a 6 euro con la rivista Taxi Driver.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... di Alejandro Jodorowsky, in edicola a 6 euro con la rivista Taxi Driver.



di che tratta? non conosco


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> di che tratta? non conosco


 Non so se conosci lui, è un personaggio incredibile... una specie di psicomago-filosofofo-drammaturgo-regista-etc... 

Il film tratta... 
http://www.debaser.it/recensionidb/ID_20149/Alexandro_Jodorowsky_La_Montagna_Sacra.htm


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

eccolo qua...si acquista.


danke mm.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so se conosci lui, è un personaggio incredibile... una specie di psicomago-filosofofo-drammaturgo-regista-etc...
> 
> Il film tratta...
> http://www.debaser.it/recensionidb/ID_20149/Alexandro_Jodorowsky_La_Montagna_Sacra.htm


Lo sai che mi alletta?
Potrebbe essere uno di quei film di cui vado sempre alla ricerca....

Giusto due domande:

la fantasia è _lo strumento utilizzato_ oppure ne rappresenta _il cardine_?

I paradossi che sembrano essere utilizzati sono _finalizzati _o _fini a se stessi_?

Ciao


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Marzo 2009)

ho visto il film tantissimi anni fa.
di sicuro è un film che lascia il segno, tanto è vero che se ci penso ricordo ancora certe scene.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (26 Marzo 2009)

*E' censurato?*

Ma la versione italiana è censurata?


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Lo sai che mi alletta?
> Potrebbe essere uno di quei film di cui vado sempre alla ricerca....
> 
> Giusto due domande:
> ...


 1: la due
2: la due

strettamente IMHO. Ciao.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

a me non attira


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> 1: la due
> 2: la due
> 
> strettamente IMHO. Ciao.


Grazie...mi interessa la tua opinione!!

Ultima domanda: a chi lo vedi più vicino come regista ad un _Tarkovsky_ o un _Kubrick?_

Risposta secca anche se non vedi similitudini...così a braccio!

Ciao!


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Grazie...mi interessa la tua opinione!!
> 
> Ultima domanda: a chi lo vedi più vicino come regista ad un _Tarkovsky_ o un _Kubrick?_
> 
> ...


Tarkovsky proprio no... Kubrick_._ Ciao.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tarkovsky proprio no... Kubrick_._ Ciao.


Grazie... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' stato un piacere!

Ciao
Il Ribelle


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Grazie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Piacere mio, ciao


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

qualcuno ha un gettone?


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno ha un gettone?


Se mi svacchi il post ti appendo a un uncino!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se mi svacchi il post ti appendo a un uncino!













chiedevo!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se *mi svacchi* il post ti appendo a _*un uncino*_!


Oddio oddio... mi fai taja!!! 
come... ad un uncino??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno ha un gettone?


un gettone telefonico o della slot machine? 


ok, vado, vado...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> un gettone telefonico o della slot machine?
> 
> 
> ok, vado, vado...


'petta che dico a moltimodi di portare  il secondo uncino


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 'petta che dico a moltimodi di portare  il secondo uncino


io voglio il capitano


----------

